# Fiance/Spouse Visa processing times faster!?



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

My fiance successfully submitted all her documentation in Moscow today.
She noticed how there was considerably less people there submitting compared to back in March when she went to submit her Visitor Visa application.
We also noticed on the UKBA website that the process time for processing 100% of settlement visas has dropped from 90 days to 60 days in 3 months.
If there was fewer people, does this mean her visa could possibly be processed earlier?
Maybe that's just impatient and wishful thinking.

Also, do any of the experienced experts on here know if the visa applications are actually processed in Russia? Or are they sent here to the UK and then back to Russia?

Always wondered this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There was a huge surge last summer prior to the visa rules change, and it has taken UKBA well into this year to clear the backlog. Now that it's gone, more orderly scene seems to have returned. 
It can mean your application may be processed faster, but it depends on individual factor and cannot be definite. 
Yes, all applications in Russia are processed and decided in Moscow, at the embassy. See UK Border Agency | Overseas network and click on Euro-Med.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmmm. Very interesting Joppa. Thank you.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

It says on the UKBA processing section for Russia that only 12 settlement visas were processed in June. That seems quite low to me?
So can it be assumed that if the application is a little more complex than normal, ie more evidence provided etc for various issues, that this type of application would generally take longer to process?
Or is it a simpler matter of which one is sitting on top of the pile?
I'd be very interested to know how many "person hours" are spent on each application?
I assume with process times and prices paid that some entry clearance officers spend days or maybe weeks on the one application. 
I find all this very interesting.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or as a small visa centre, they only have a few ECOs and thus can only process a small number of applications at any time. Remember they are responsible for all types of visa applications, and as Russians being visa nationals, there are huge numbers of visit visas to process, as well as work and study visas.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes I see. Joppa you mentioned in another of your many posts that it's important to show joint financial status. My fiance and I do not have shared bank accounts, will that go against us? I thought you had to be living/resident in the UK to open a UK bank account? Or was your concern shown for Spouse applications?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If possible. Some people have opened joint off-shore savings account. This is more of an issue for those who have cohabited.


----------

